# Help with keeping SPS



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey guys, 

So the tank has been up and running for 4 months and I have lots of nice thriving LPS and softies, but I'm ready to take on the challenge of SPS! I have a few random SPS frags that seem to be surviving, but by no means are they thriving. The only one I can identify is the red digi that Eric donated to me at the BBQ. I actually didn't know what it was supposed to look like when healthy, but I recently realized that the little polyps should definitely be out, but they never are. The coral looks basically smooth. Now I'm not entirely sure what the problem might be (though I have some ideas) so here are my params:

Salinity: 1.025
Temp: 80F
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 25ppm (can never seem to get this down with water changes and light feeding. currently trying to sugar dose to bring down)
Phosphate: 0.03
Magnesium: N/A (no test kit)
Calcium: 420 ppm
Alkalinity: 7 dKH (just starting dosing so I will be bringing this up slowly)
pH: 8.0

I have a 165W LED and I'm really not sure where I should be setting the adjustable brightness dials...particularly for the whites. I have some kind of green SPS frag that has turned white on one of its branches and I can't tell if this is from bleaching (ie. too much light) or not enough light. I run the blues at around 60% and the whites at the very lowest setting, which seems pretty damn bright to me because it completely washes out the blue as soon as I turn the white on.

Any input greatly appreciated! Would love to start colonizing the higher rocks in the tank, but don't want to buy anything that will slowly die on me.

Cheers, 

Emily


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

For some reason my SPS are thriving. I have almost the same water parameters as yours. Only I have about 8 dKH.

Get a ELOS test kit for magnesium. ALK, CAL, and Mg go hand in hand.

Water flow also very important in a SPS tank.

I am not familiar with your light fixture, but I have 100% blue settings in my tank. As if it is still not enough, I have another 2 blue Reefbrites LED.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

creature55 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So the tank has been up and running for 4 months and I have lots of nice thriving LPS and softies, but I'm ready to take on the challenge of SPS! I have a few random SPS frags that seem to be surviving, but by no means are they thriving. The only one I can identify is the red digi that Eric donated to me at the BBQ. I actually didn't know what it was supposed to look like when healthy, but I recently realized that the little polyps should definitely be out, but they never are. The coral looks basically smooth. Now I'm not entirely sure what the problem might be (though I have some ideas) so here are my params:
> 
> ...


Hi Emily! how you doing? SPS are hard. I cannot give much advice, but for what I know and I have been able to keep, place them high in the tank. They also usually like flow ( birdnest). I have only been able to keep birdnest, pink setosa, red digitata and forest fire, but all acros always dye sooner or later, and was unable to keep montis too. whereabouts are you? we can exchange frags soon. I can make you some frags. 
when you get frags, dont glue them, observe and move as they dont like it. Once the like, dont move again! the thing with the paremeters and additives is what you add for the SPS your softies might not like. is really all trial and error and loosing corals in the process  Good luck!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

some SPS are easier to grow than others. I'd stick with montis, birdnest, etc. and stay away from acros for now. That that one light may not be enough. I assume it is LED? then there's flow. they like lots of flow. I tested all variants of lights. t5 halides led. it was when I ramped up flow acros grew faster. they don't like change also. everytime there's a change in parameters they'd stop growing. finicky buggers.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

oh, and alk at 7 is quite fine. 7-8 is ideal for acropora growing that most dedicated SPS gardeners prefer.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Hi Emily,

Looks to me like you have a nutrient imbalance. 

Carbon dosing won't work with phosphates that low unfortunately. Google "Redfield Ratio" to learn more about it.

The popular way to solve this problem is a large water change. Just make sure your new makeup water has similar parameters as your tank, and also make sure its well aerated before doing the water change and you should be ok.

With all that said, I have a customer that used a product called "AZ-NO3 Nitrate Eliminator" and apparently, phosphates are not needed to lower nitrates. I haven't yet tried this product myself to verify.

As for lighting, let us know what brand you are using. I've tried most popular LED brands on the market (EcoTech Radions, Aqua Illumination Hydra, GHL Mitras) and I was never successful at keeping good SPS coloration with perfect water quality. When I switched over to Metal Halides, keeping SPS coloration became easy. There seems to be something missing in the LED spectrum when compared to MH ot T5.

If your corals are bleaching, its most likely due to too much light. You would be amazed how little light is needed to bleach from lack of light. I would also recommend you increase to the blue LED's to 100% only if you can find a way to dim the whites.

Keep us updated with your progress!


----------

